

 Anybody interested in this startup idea? - combiclickwise
http://www.nostonepr.com/

======
jackpirate
You could have a better thanks.php page. It took me a second to realize the
submission actually went through.

~~~
combiclickwise
I see what you mean. I will correct that. and thank you for registering :-)

~~~
combiclickwise
I have corrected it

